# Jan has had an awful accident



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

First things first she is alive and I've just got off the phone with her. I got a Whatsapp message and email just now so ill just copy and paste it.

*"Oh what a catastrophe, filed the gas yesterday had a job releasing the nozzle gas shot out and caught fire, I am in hospital in Offenbach near Frankfurt Main I have burnt my right hand and arm and a cut on my head with 6 stitches. The police are trying to find out what happened, the Paint of the van is scorched, but I think it’s still drivable, but no idea if anything needs replacing or if it’s just superficial. 
They tell me I will be in hospital for at least 10 days. Tomorrow they will cover the burnt skin with artificial skin made from fish so I hope I won’t start to grow scales. 
I’m not in much pain only about 2 on a scale of 10. I’m sharing a room with Birgit a 61-year-old who’s been here for 7 weeks she somehow managed to drop a boiling pot of noodles over herself and has a lot more injuries than me. She speaks very good English as do most of the staff. 
Don’t panic chaps, I’ll soon be back on the road again. 

Have a nice relaxing holiday. 
L Jan X"*


It sounds like she was struggling to release the LPG pump and it somehow spurted LPG everywhere and literally blew up. She is however in great spirits and in a room with another lady she has of course made good friends with. She was staying with Jurgen and Heike her good friends and had gone out to do some shopping. Motely was back at the house with Jurgen and Heike and is fine. She was airlifted to the hospital in a helicopter.

She is in great spirits. I think she is just overjoyed she wasn't blown to kingdom come. Made of strong stuff our Milly.

Will let you know if there is any further news. I am away myself now right now so may be offline for a bit.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG what a terrible thing to happen especially when away from home. Our thoughts and best wishes are with you Jan. Hope you 'mend' double quick.

Hurggsssss Ray.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

barryd said:


> First things first she is alive and Ive just got off the phone to her. I got a Whatsapp message and email just now so ill just copy and paste it.
> 
> *"Oh what a catastrophe, filed the gas yesterday had a job releasing the nozzle gas shot out and caught fire, I am in hospital in Offenbach near Frankfurt Main I have burnt right hand and arm and a cut on my head with 6 stitches. The police are trying to find out what happened, the Paint of the van is scorched, but I think it’s still drivable, but no idea if anything needs replacing or if it’s just superficial.
> They tell me I will be in hospital for at least 10 days. Tomorrow they will cover the burnt skin with an artificial skin made from fish so I hope I won’t start to grow scales.
> ...


Oh Barry, that is awful.Unbelievable my friend and I hope your wife is soon recovered and back with you. All the best.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Best wishes Jan get well soon. I wonder what ignited it? LPG is heavier than air and would normally sink and spread at low level.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just to be clear it's Jan in Germany that has had the accident not me or Michelle. I will pass on your best wishes but knowing Jan she won't be offline for long.

I think she's having the skin op tomorrow. Her good friends Jürgen and Heike are only an hour away so I'm sure they will support her. She's far from down and out though and I think she's planning to continue the trip if possible. Van looks pretty bad though but she has no idea what damage if any is on the inside. Don't know who took the photo. I suspect there will be a proper inquest.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> First things first she is alive and Ive just got off the phone to her. I got a Whatsapp message and email just now so ill just copy and paste it.
> 
> *"Oh what a catastrophe, filed the gas yesterday had a job releasing the nozzle gas shot out and caught fire, I am in hospital in Offenbach near Frankfurt Main I have burnt right hand and arm and a cut on my head with 6 stitches. The police are trying to find out what happened, the Paint of the van is scorched, but I think it’s still drivable, but no idea if anything needs replacing or if it’s just superficial.
> They tell me I will be in hospital for at least 10 days. Tomorrow they will cover the burnt skin with an artificial skin made from fish so I hope I won’t start to grow scales.
> ...


Crikey, that has to be a potential nightmare for all of us - the MH shows the extent of the damage, please, please please wish her the best from all of us.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

If you are reading this, great sympathies from Basia and I.

I hope the burns are only first degree, as the pain level of 2 in 10 might indicate, which will make recovery easier.

Goodness knows what the ignition source was, but that is for later consideration. Your health and recovery are the prime concern.

I am glad that Jurgen and Heike are not far away to support you, and can take care of Motley.

Send me your Mobile number on PM and we can call you.

Rest well if you can.

Best Wishes 

Geoff and Basia


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> If you are reading this, great sympathies from Basia and I.
> 
> ...


I've emailed you jans number Geoff. I suspect she won't be able to type easily so she might be glad for a call


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don’t panic chaps and chapesses, there’s a lot to be thankful for, Motley was not in the van I had left him with Heike & Jürgen and although he has been crying for me he will soon get used to me not being there. They love him and he them.
I hope the reason for the gas escaping after the pump had stopped will be found.
I have a lovely room mate, Birgit is 61 and her injuries are a lot worse than mine, she managed to tip a big pot of boiling spaghetti over herself and she doesn’t know how.
Birgit speaks pretty good English so we swap languages all through the day.
My right hand and arm are burnt, but not too terrible, it’s the bit under my thumb and the inside of my arm so once healed I won’t see much of the scare and others will only see it when I wave so I’ll wave with my left arm.
As I am in West Germany all the doctors speak English and most of the nurses as well and I think they are all enjoying practicing there English with me, I’ve already taught them a few funny English sayings 😁.
So my friend you know I’m a tough of bird, I’ve been singed, but not roasted.
Either today or tomorrow they will put me to sleep to clean everything up, like removing dead skin and depending how deep the burn is they may put an artificial skin on made from shark protein so I’ll either be a bit snappier or as Barry says I might swim better.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Best of luck Jan. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jan , so sorry to hear of your accident, pleased to hear you are in good spirits and sounds as though you'll have no lasting problems from it.
Was the fridge running on gas at the time?
Get well soon 
John.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

eurajohn said:


> Jan , so sorry to hear of your accident, pleased to hear you are in good spirits and sounds as though you'll have no lasting problems from it.
> Was the fridge running on gas at the time?
> Get well soon
> John.


Unfortunately John yes, I had intended turning it off and emptying it on Monday and didn’t , Normally I make sure all appliances are turned off before I fill with gas, this time I forgot ☹, in too much of a hurry to get back to Motley.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeez Jan, just spotted this thread this morning… what a shock for you, I hope you make a full recovery soon.

I always knew you were a hot chick, but that was really just too extreme for us all here. 🔥❤

Terry


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

That’s terrible thing to happen, hope you get better soon.
So the bottle wasn’t turned off before filling, I wonder if that had a bearing on the problem because I think bottle should be shut before filling.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nickkdx said:


> That’s terrible thing to happen, hope you get better soon.
> So the bottle wasn’t turned off before filling, I wonder if that had a bearing on the problem because I think bottle should be filling.


The gas didn’t come from the bottle it was from the pump. I imagine the valve shut when the bottle was full or the bottle would have probably exploded. We don’t know what the cause was yet so no good surmising.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nickkdx said:


> That’s terrible thing to happen, hope you get better soon.
> So the bottle wasn’t turned off before filling, I wonder if that had a bearing on the problem because I think bottle should be shut before filling.


If its Gaslow, the Gaslow fitter who fitted mine said there was no need to turn it off when filling. Regardless there is no way a pump should do that as once you take your hand of the big button to pump the gas it should shut off. Sounds like this one did not but its all speculation. I suspect there will be a full investigation. The main thing of course is Jan is not in several pieces and lives to motorhome another day and is taking it on the chin! Bravo!!! What an amazing girl she is!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The physio has just been, he brought me this little contraption yesterday, I have to breath in on the tube and lift the 3 balls to the top, this apparently is to help prevent pneumonia. I also have to move my arm and hand about to stretch the skin and keep the blood flowing into the skin.
I am waiting to be picked up by one of my young men and taken to theatre for the op which takes abou 30 mins the aneathetist says.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Keep up the blowing, the trumpet is next in the physio armoury…..

We hope the procedure goes well, no fishy tails please…. MrsW worked in a burns unit in Bristol so she knows EXACTLY what you are going through - I showed her the picture of the balls and she said what they were for immediately- so it is obviously well known !

best wishes,

Dave and Lesley


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

What a terrible painful shock Jan. It sounds as if you are in the best place for the best treatment and I wish you the very best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG Jan! How awful! So glad that you are in good hands and that Motley wasn't with you. Hope you are soon up and about.

On the speculation about the gas filler - Chris tells me that some European gas pumps stay on without you holding the button in. They turn off automatically when the tank is full.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All done, till later I’m tired.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Get as much rest as you can, your body is working VERY hard and needs the rest.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Dear Jan, what a to-do. I'm shocked but so happy it wasnt too serious. But do follow advice on recovery!

On the subject of Gaslow I was told always to shut off all gas using appliances on driving and close both cylinders when filling, That said, IF I remember correctly, an enhancement was introduced whereby a regulator (?) could be fitted which could be used on the move. 

Gaslow also recommend a check every 2 years (or is it 3?).

Also recommend using gloves when filling and be sure the device has a hand guard. 

Never hurts to refresh one's memory as gas always demands respect and care. Look forward to hearing the 'diagnosis'.

Get fit soon, Must have been a helluva shock so give yourself time.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness Jan, I've just caught up with this. What an awful thing to happen, and what a shock! With a head wound it sounds as if you were completely knocked over. 

Take things very easy (apart from your given exercises!) and get as much rest as you can while in hospital. Tho it sounds as if your chinwagging is going just fine! 

I hope the operation is a success and you're on the mend very soon.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now that the operation is hopefully over, do you have a strange desire to take to the sea, or gnash at everyone ?

if the trumpet is not enough, the physio may be able to arrange a trombone as that would work on your lungs AND your arm.

I am sure Barry would love a backing group to give him some oomph…


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very chique Jan. And we were all worrying about you. 

Ray


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Up and at 'em Girl !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Good to see you smiling  keep it up.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

😄 😄 😄 😄 😄 what more can I say.?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You can see it’s not too terrible. The doctor came this morning and said it is not too bad and I won’t need another operation, it will hopefully heal on its own, but they will be able to tell better when the artificial skin is removed in 10 days, so in the meantime I have to here.
Motley has settled down with Heike and Jürgen and no longer cries for me thank goodness.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You can see it’s not too terrible. The doctor came this morning and said it is not too bad and I won’t need another operation, it will hopefully heal on its own, but they will be able to tell better when the artificial skin is removed in 10 days, so in the meantime I have to here.
> Motley has settled down with Heike and Jürgen and no longer cries for me thank goodness.
> View attachment 97885


That is good news. Hows the head? Blimey you have been lucky. Could have been so much worse.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whew, as your OK now Jan all my sympathies will be directed to the van 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you are doing so well Jan. Why on earth, then, are they keeping you in?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Glad you are doing so well Jan. Why on earth, then, are they keeping you in?


Because the dressing has to be changed every day and they need to make sure it doesn’t have any complications Pat, today they cut a lot of dead skin from my fingers hence the anaesthetic and my fingers are sore, but now the new skin can grow.

I must order one of these beds when I get home, not once have I woken up with back ache. I am getting shoulder ache in the shoulder I dislocated when Hans was in hospital because I have to use that hand to type on iPad and phone and do everything with it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Good news that no more Op needed. Keep resting, keep healing.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> That is good news. Hows the head? Blimey you have been lucky. Could have been so much worse.


Until I look in the irritation I forget I have 6 stitches in my head. Maybe ithe bang knocked some sense in.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just seen this Jan. What an awful thing to have happen.

I hope you recover speedily.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great photos Jan! All I could think of was the back view 😂😂

So glad you're on the mend and in good spirits. Wasn't it so lucky that you were with Heike n Jurgen when it happened? Someone's looking after you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There are many things to be thankful for Jean.
from now on I will only give alike to show I have read the posts. It makes my left arm ache and I keep falling asleep.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bloody hell Gerty, I leave you alone for 5 minutes and you decide to burn your van to the ground, so glad you and the pup are alive and kicking and managing to keep 3 balls in the air, (I struggle with two) I don't know how I missed this thread, oh yes I do, no active threads tab   

From my own thoughts, regardless of the gas, it needs an ignition source from somewhere.

Take care of you and get plenty of meds and come out sorted.

Has the van been taken to somewhere safe for investigation?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looking at the picture for clues, my only thought is possibly the fridge (dunno if it's AES or not) was looking for a source to run & picked gas and started trying to ignite,, they're electronic and supposed to be fool proof but we know how often these things fail. but I'm sure they will figure it out as a fire when fuelling is a very serious event.

You already have my email for a private conversation Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I will answer you as I had just told my room mate I was worried because you hast answered. I’m doing fine, the van is behind the garage where it happened and will be inspected by the criminal police on Wednesday. 
Now don’t ask anymore questions please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> View attachment 97880
> View attachment 97881
> View attachment 97882




Phwoar, keep smiling Miss Rude.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's better, crusty old Jan is back  

I had bad acid burns to both hands in the 90s, hands in Flamazine bags for weeks, beta-blocker injections between all fingers seriously painful and I lost the tips left thumb and index finger, so I sympathise greatly with any burns.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bloody hell Gerty, I leave you alone for 5 minutes and you decide to burn your van to the ground, so glad you and the pup are alive and kicking and managing to keep 3 balls in the air, (I struggle with two) I don't know how I missed this thread, oh yes I do, no active threads tab
> 
> From my own thoughts, regardless of the gas, it needs an ignition source from somewhere.
> 
> ...


To save Jan answering, as she is tired, last I heard was that the van was being stored at the back of the petrol station and was cordoned-off, presumably by the police who are conducting an investigation, one hopes with assistance of the fire service.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Still alive 😁 the arm looks good the nurse who changed the dressing this morning said and the doctor says they will see how it looks in a week and hopefully it will keep improving, not need another operation and I can go home to Heike.
Motley is fine.
Can anyone tell me how I get pictures from my WhatsApp into my photos? Then I can show you the Motley picture Heike took yesterday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya Gerty, glad you're on the mend and on your way out of there  























Not sure on Apple stuff but all my WhatsApp stuff migrates into my gallery so check in there.

And keep on mending stay supple, no need to reply.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad they are happy with you Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks nasty Jan but glad you are progressing well. I don't use WhatsApp much but tap on the photo then hit the three dots top right and it will give you options like share or download to device. You can then probably upload it from your phone, send it by email or share it elsewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I rarely use it on the phone unless I need to photograph something or I'm out, I use it mainly on the laptop nowadays.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Jan, I right click the photo in WhatsApp then 'copy' and paste it into an e-mail to myself. Before sending I right click the picture and chose "Save as" and it gets pasted onto my desktop.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You can link whatsapp on phone to whatsapp on laptop/tablet easily.

Google whatsapp desktop on laptop and choose whatsapp app. A barcode will appear.

Take phone start WhatsApp, tap the 3 dot menu, choose link devices and scan the barcode on laptop screen. Magic!

Your laptop is a clone of you phone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But you still have to 'lift' a pic off the WhatsApp app on the laptop to a file or desktop Dick.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

raynipper said:


> But you still have to 'lift' a pic off the WhatsApp app on the laptop to a file or desktop Dick.
> 
> Ray.


No Ray for the duration of the session your computer incorporates or "becomes" your phone that you put to one side until the session is over.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah yes Dick. I have been using WhatsApp on my PC for years now and agree. But you still need to move/lift the image from WhatsApp onto the PC from the WhatsApp app.
I used to do it as said above but I now see there is a small 'down' arrow top right of the image with a 'download' option. This then drops it into your choses place/file on the PC.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> You can link whatsapp on phone to whatsapp on laptop/tablet easily.
> 
> Google whatsapp desktop on laptop and choose whatsapp app. A barcode will appear.
> 
> ...


I’ve done all that Dick, at home it goes direct to iPhoto on my desktop, I have managed to do it on the iPad and I have just talked into the microphone to print this. Yippee.
something else I need to tell you Heike has just rung and told me the young man that picked me up and dragged me from the flames is the son-in-law of the girl she goes walking with once a week. He is having to go to a specialist because it’s upsetting so much seeing me and those flames. I have told herTo tell him to ring me so that he will know it hasn’t affected me only my arm.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I’ve done all that Dick, at home it goes direct to iPhoto on my desktop, I have managed to do it on the iPad and I have just talked into the microphone to print this. Yippee.
> something else I need to tell you Heike has just rung and told me the young man that picked me up and dragged me from the flames is the son-in-law of the girl she goes walking with once a week. He is having to go to a specialist because it’s upsetting so much seeing me and those flames. I have told herTo tell him to ring me so that he will know it hasn’t affected me only my arm.


Good idea Jan as he is also a hero. Diving in to save you from a burning motorhome at an LPG pump of all places deserves a blooming medal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done him, could have ended very differently, who knows how things can affect you afterwards.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been away all weekend and just caught up on this!

Wow Jan, you don't do things by halves do you? 

Best wishes and speedy recovery to you.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

That SiL deserves praise.

Thank him from me for rescuing our beloved Jan.

Jan, your idea to tell him you are fine is the right one.

Between Heike and friends you seem to be well looked after - but do not put them to more tests, do you hear?

My good friend who now has my boat set himself on fire in his garden and had to go to the McMurdo Burns Unit unit at Haywards Heath. I will tell you the story later, remind me.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Heard nothing from the young chap yet.
Another thing, it was a good thing it was a warm day and I had naked arms, can you imagine if I had wool or man made Fibre on my arm can you imagine how bad that would have been. So many positives to think about.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ooh, that looks sore Jan! You're a real trooper! Thank God that young man was right there and that he dived in to save you. I imagine it will help him a great deal to know how well you're coping with it all.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Heike gave him my number this morning so hopefully he will ring me tomorrow


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Heike gave him my number this morning so hopefully he will ring me tomorrow


I hope he will.

I also hope that he did not suffer any injury. Do we know if that is the case?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All is going well three doctors were here this morning and hopefully I will be going home sometime next week, Not home but to Heike.
I asked the nurse this morning as I do every morning to take a photo of the arm it was a male nurse and he’s full of fun I’ll show you the first the photo he took off what he said was my arm and then I’ll show you my arm everything is going well don’t worry about me.
This is Momo from Albania an absolutely lovely young chap and this morning I asked him to explain a few things about his religion and he could have had my attention all day because he was so easy to listen to.

The photos are back to front. You will see the artificial skin on my arm and underneath it is healing. My fingers are the tenderest part because they cut the burnt dead skin away so new skin can grow. I hope that’s not too much information


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is looking very promising Jan, you are obviously surrounded by great staff which helps considerably. I suspect it will be “sent to Heike with visits every day by the nurse”( I had to type Heike three times because of that flipping auto incorrect- it insisted that should read Heineken ), maybe it knows how to keep you well hydrated 😂


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> That is looking very promising Jan, you are obviously surrounded by great staff which helps considerably. I suspect it will be “sent to Heike with visits every day by the nurse”( I had to type Heike three times *because of that flipping auto incorrect- it insisted that should read Heineken ), *maybe it knows how to keep you well hydrated 😂


Instead of auto-correct I have a system that points up spelling and syntax errors(e.g.lack of spaces) by underlining in red but leaving me to correct them. I am sorry that I do not know the system name. It has American spelling loaded so thinks some words should be spelt with 'Z' instead of 'S' but I just ignore that and my spelling is left intact.

Jan, apologies for sidetracking on your thread.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean Grammarly Geoff? I use that, I trype fairly quickly and make mistooks, Google also has a similar extension available but you have to right-click on the words and then select or add them to the dictionary.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Do you mean Grammarly Geoff? I use that, I trype fairly quickly and make mistooks, Google also has a similar extension available but you have to right-click on the words and then select or add them to the dictionary.


Kev

Sorry don't know, but I probably got it as part of a package - I use Google Chrome.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh good we are all back to normal 😂.
I have both, underlining in red and stupid spellings.

Physio has been, I walked up and down stairs with her, but didn’t need her help.
I must try to use the hand as much as possible for holding things, unfortunately to wash my hand is a nuisance to do alone so like a baby they have to help with that.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking good Jan - and I'm not talking about Momo!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Looking good Jan - and I'm not talking about Momo!


He is a very handsome young man under that mask.
I just told Birgit, not many people like to be in hospital, but I am not unhappy here, I know Motley is being looked after, Birgit is good company and we laugh a lot and all the staff are super friendly. The bed is very comfortable, I haven’t once woken up with back ache so when I get home I will order one with the same mechanism.
Tomorrow I hope we will know better about the van.
I have been in touch with the people I should be sharing the next few days with but not told them why I can’t go, that I will tell them next week.
Ive already had phone calls and messages assuming I am I’ll, but I have told only few part of the story.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This progress so far.
was taken to the ENT at 7 am this morning almost before I woke up. Everything is good, no inflammation or perforations.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good to see that you're in good spirits Gerty.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No unreparable damage done to me OR THE VAN 👍😁the damage is what Can be seen on the outside.

Not certain the fridge will work, but Jürgen thinks it will. Have to wait for the police with the second report, this is the damage assessor.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> No unreparable damage done to me OR THE VAN 👍😁the damage is what Can be seen on the outside.
> 
> Not certain the fridge will work, but Jürgen thinks it will. Have to wait for the police with the second report, this is the damage assessor.


Well that's good news Jan. Once the vans given a proper check over you may well be able to continue your trip although the damage outside looks like it might take a while to get fixed. I guess you could leave that until later though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks like a good valet & T-Cut? will get quite a bit off, and then you'll be able to see any real damage, I assume we don't know the actual fault which caused it yet.

The skirt, locker above the gas filler, and the fridge vents are all damaged, as are the wheel arch & the gas locker door, the locker and fridge vents are standard sizes so should be cheap and easy to obtain, the others might still be available from the manufacturer or can be modelled from the other side in GRP, I think the hab door is ok but hard to tell with the smoke. the fuel cover looks ok, as does the cab, the awning looks to be just smoke damaged and will hopefully clean up, if the fridge is the cause I'd want a new one, I can't think of any other cause TBH.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don‘t think th3 fridge can be the cause, too much gas’s being released when I tried to disconnect the pump was the cause, you can see the pattern of the escaping gas and that is not normal. As I said I have to wait for the criminal police report for that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Apparently there were a lot of people taking photos when Jürgen went to move the van so he is leaving it until the show is over. 😁

The Navajo and his squaw will be famous.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I don‘t think th3 fridge can be the cause, too much gas’s being released when I tried to disconnect the pump was the cause, you can see the pattern of the escaping gas and that is not normal. As I said I have to wait for the criminal police report for that.


Yes of course we need to wait for the police, you do normally get a squirt of gas when you release the pump from the filler point as you know, but for some reason there was a spark from somewhere close by, the pump and its parts are brass or Aluminium which do not spark, but there are electronics in the pumps housing.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The gas whatever quantity would not ignite without a source of ignition, that was the reason I asked early on if your fridge was running on gas. The flame of the fridge burner would have been more than sufficient to ignite the cloud of vapour that had escaped via whatever fault it was that caused it.
Sorry but I'm not so optimistic as the other with regards to the van damage, from the limited amount I can see from the photo looks pretty terminal to me, although it may just be the smoke pattern making it look as though the side panel is distorted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've downloaded and zoomed right into the picture John, but without it being cleaned or being next to it it's subjective, I don't think Jan runs it on gas when travelling, although she could have a Truma securemotion regulator fitted, I don't recall it being mentioned, and I think as it's a fairly new van it's have an AES fridge at a guess, hence my wondering if it'd been hunting for a power source, 12v and EHU not being available had tried to ignite the gas, never having had one I'd have thought you'd need to turn it off to prevent that happening, but I'm guessing and now I'll get into trouble from dear old Gertrude.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No doubt we will find out, it will be repaired whatever the damage.
No Your not getting into trouble with me, to be corrected is not getting into trouble 😁.

To clear up the gas business, The heater and the fridge will both run on gas while travelling.
The fridge has been on gas since I arrived at Heikes on Sunday so it was still on gas.
Normally before I fill with gas I make sure the fridge is turned off and if the heater has been on that’s also turned off, 
this time I didn’t , I simply forgot. However no way should the excess gas have reached as far as is indicated on the photo, a short sharp poof is all it normally does and you can see the white gas escape for one second.
So no more speculating, please wait until the inspectors on the spot give their opinions which hopefully won’t be long.
The most important thing is I was not badly burnt, sunburn could be worse. I’ll be like new when all the dead skin rolls off.
The rejuvenating process has begun, my BP was 130/59 and pulse reduced from 90 to 72 😊


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems like a faulty pump letting too much gas and a handy flame.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> No doubt we will find out, it will be repaired whatever the damage.
> No Your not getting into trouble with me, to be corrected is not getting into trouble 😁.
> 
> To clear up the gas business, The heater and the fridge will both run on gas while travelling.
> ...





JanHank said:


> No doubt we will find out, it will be repaired whatever the damage.
> No Your not getting into trouble with me, to be corrected is not getting into trouble 😁.
> 
> To clear up the gas business, The heater and the fridge will both run on gas while travelling.
> ...


I have been trying to encourage people to wait, both here and off-line.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jan

Doesn't your fridge automatically turn to 12v when driving? If its an AES fridge which the Autotrails normally fit, then it would/should/be capable of doing this.

I also think that they have a delay from switching over to gas purely as a safety feature so that when one is filling up at a fuel station, the fridge does not cut in on gas thereby avoiding a spark. Ours takes around 10 mins I think but Id have to check the manual to get the precise time.

Good to see you so chipper and fingers crossed that your insurers give you good news about the damage to the MH.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No Graham it’s manual.

👏 This morning I cut my own roll and spread the butter, that’s a first since coming into hospital,


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> No Graham it’s manual.


Ah right, gotcha.

What year is your Navajo Jan?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

April 2013 I think they got it G.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Keep your fingers moving as much as possible - the more the better. Voice of experience having had hand plastered foo 6 weeks with wrist fracture and boy (or girl) did it hurt to get them moving when it was taken off…..

I have no idea about how/why it caught fire, I accept what everyone says, even if it is contradictory, simply because I do not know and am willing to say it. I am just thankful that you had such good help so quickly and that the injuries to you are not worse.
I am sure that the Police and Insurance investigations will be very thorough but even then no reason may be discovered as there may have, for instance, been someone using electrical equipment nearby. The main thing is for YOU to get better as quickly as you can and keep working at movement, it wil take time, lots of it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The physio comes each morning, I do all sorts of exercises when she is here and when she isn’t.
A lot of the artificial skin was removed today, it looks all nice and pink so my body has taken over the healing process.

I will tell you my progress, but I refuse to say anymore about the van until I have something definite or positive to say.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You're some girl to be actually enjoying your time in hospital! But I'm so glad that you've got such great company and medical staff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> The physio comes each morning, I do all sorts of exercises when she is here and when she isn’t.
> A lot of the artificial skin was removed today, it looks all nice and pink so my body has taken over the healing process.
> 
> I will tell you my progress, but I refuse to say anymore about the van until I have something definite or positive to say.


I need new glasses Gerty, I read "The *psycho* comes each morning"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Er


Pudsey_Bear said:


> I need new glasses Gerty, I read "The *psycho* comes each morning"


She has just left with my room mate for some stairs practice, I was done first.

June 10th Friday

Recovering well.
Each day I discover a little bit more that I can be very thankful for, This morning I discovered my right eyelash was burnt, I knew the hair had been burnt out of my right nostril, my right eyebrow was singed as was my hair on the right side of my head where the cut is, my top lip and both cheeks and the top of my neck just under my chin also had little blisters, all of these burns will heal with no trace, but to think what 2 seconds more near the flame might have done is not something I will dwell on.

Another big portion of the artificial skin has been removed this morning and the doctor and nurse attending to this are both very happy the way it is healing.

My thumb and the little finger suffered the worst and then the tip of the ring finger and my elbow.

Tuesday it is predicted Heike can come to collect me, this is her wish that she should collect me then I won’t be hanging around at the hospital waiting for their transport.

I spoke to Heike on a video call yesterday, she wore headphones to hopefully prevent Motley from hearing my voice, by the look on his little face I am not sure if it worked or not. He does look very much at home and that I am sure of.

A bouquet arrived for someone yesterday, but nobody knows who it is for, flowers in the rooms are not allowed so they sit on the table in the dining area where we can all see them and imagine they are for them.

You remember I dislocated my left shoulder nearly 3 years ago, it’s been causing a bit of trouble because I have been using it for tipping on phone and iPad. This morning it has been massaged twice with Voltaren going very deep into the muscle which has become very tight and has shortened so stretching it and that hurts.

Now the good news, Tuesday I will be going to my little boy, I will stay with Heike and Jürgen for however long is necessary.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You do seem to be healing very well Janice, I hope it keeps up.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

VERY pleased to hear of your progress, hairs will grow back given just a little time so no worries on those. As you said, do not dwell on what MIGHT have been, given 2 seconds later, dwell on what superb progress you are making.

Great to hear that you were able to video call Heike yesterday, dogs have such superb hearing, Motley probably heard every word that you said, but as long as he is content and not causing chaos, that’s brilliant. You will see him soon.

Flowers are a big no, no here also, I did not know that so…

When Lesley was in hospital in January for her brain surgery, I took her some.

That was a VERY BIG MISTAKE - I got shouted at and royally told off by the nurse and told to take them away INSTANTLY. Needless to say I did not quite understand that last bit (Lesley kept quiet), but did take them out when I left one hour later (maximum visiting time per day). I was shocked to be treated in such a manner by a so called professional. Funnily enough, I was so surprised I did not argue - that’s unusual when faced with stupidity.

Whose signature is it that says “Never argu with an idiot, they will drag you down to their level!” Too true 😉

Keep up the good healing work, you will soon be back to as near normal as you can until it all heals completely and can be forgotten.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It used to be a big thing here, to do with oxygen/CO2 in the ward I recall, my ex Julie who was a senior sister explained it to me.

The real effect CO2 is minimal so they need to catch up with the reality of the real benefit that flowers bring to a ward.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was of the era when the flowers or plants would be taken out of the wards at night and brought back for the day.
Don’t get excited, the gas pump has been taken out of service.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I imagine it was after it happened to be on the safe side until inspected by an engineer.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I could have explained it totally to her - after all I did spend 38+ years teaching photosynthesis as a biology teacher (it was either that or I would have had to WORK for a living 😉), the amount of light plants need is tiny and even with a few artificial lights on in a ward, leafs will still take in CO2 and give out O2, but the French health specialists do not rely on scientific evidence - hence why you can still have homeopathy prescribed and other tenuously helpful practices….

Fortunately, there are not so many inane people around, but sadly, it often takes years for common sense to prevail over ignorance and habit.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Progress sounds good and the prospect of leaving on Tues must have lifted you. And video call with Heike and seeing tour 'boy'.

It may be difficult but when you see him be careful to not let him lick your hand/arm - we do not want to you to pick up any infections in the wounds. You will probably get strict professional instructions about this aspect.

Keep up the good work girl.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Motley is not a licky dog Geoff so have no fear, but thanks for the thought


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That feels good, clean hair and showered body before the new dressing was put on, oh how lovely to have a free right hand and arm for half an hour, it still works, I can make a fist without it hurting, just a few little place that need a few more days to heal._


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It'll take a little time for it to be completely healed, moisturising will help a lot too.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Great to hear,as Pudsey sayid, plenty of moisturising cream will make sure everything remains soft and supple.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I tend to use Aloe Vera for skin burns or even just too much sun. Works for me and can be used liberally.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to get a cream called Allergenics Emollient, but they stopped making it due to lowering sales, I've been using it since the 80's it was good on everything skin related, I shouldn't think the name helped much.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Change of plan, I’m going home tomorrow afternoon with a tube of Bepanthen that they use all the time in here


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

More Great news. Sounds like you must be pretty healthy Jan healing so fast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Change of plan, I’m going home tomorrow afternoon with a tube of Bepanthen that they use all the time in here


Nappy rash at your age Gerty???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s for wounds and healing, nothing of do with nappies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well if you're going to make a fuss about it Gert





























__





Bepanthen Skin Care | Bepanthen cream


At Bepanthen, we spent over 70 years specialising in skin, as our skin connects us to the world. Our mission is to provide best baby barrier cream.….




www.bepanthen.co.uk


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If your hands end up as smooth as a baby’s bum without the nappy rash, after using whatever, go for it !

Lesley used this on her back after the Malignant Melanoma was removed, it has done an outstanding job, much better result than mine from years ago and hers is less than one year, BUT I don’t know if it is available in Germany;









Cicalfate+ restorative protective cream


This cream with restoring* and purifying active ingredients immediately soothes skin discomfort and promotes the restoration* of sensitive dry skin fr...




www.avene.co.uk





She has long nursing experience of Beparthen but reckons Cicalfate is better…..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well if you're going to make a fuss about it Gert
> View attachment 97931
> View attachment 97932
> View attachment 97933
> ...


😝 this is cream not ointment


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> 😝 this is cream not ointment


Only trying to cheer you up Jan, no need to bite my head off   web address says cream anyway so they do both, ointment tend to stay on the skin longer than cream but harder to rub in.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank your lucky stars I wasn’t given the artificial sharkskin else you might be headless and a few more things less 😡.

My mobile phone has started getting very hot when I use it so I think a new one will be in order before my next holiday.

I have thought about going to a health farm / fitness hotel to finish my rejuvenating process, my BP (at times) has gone down to that of a teenager so maybe a bit of swimming other exercises and massage will do me even more good. 😁🧚‍♀️


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Change of plan, I’m going home tomorrow afternoon with a tube of Bepanthen that they use all the time in here





JanHank said:


> Thank your lucky stars I wasn’t given the artificial sharkskin else you might be headless and a few more things less 😡.
> 
> My mobile phone has started getting very hot when I use it so I think a new one will be in order before my next holiday.
> 
> I have thought about going to a health farm / fitness hotel* to finish my rejuvenating process,* my BP (at times) has gone down to that of a teenager so maybe a bit of swimming other exercises and massage will do me even more good. 😁🧚‍♀️


So you are going to use the Beparthen on your face also?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think me calling her arse face might not go down very well, so I willn't.

Health farm might not be your worst idea Gert.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> So you are going to use the Beparthen on your face also?


Akshirly Geoff I am using it on my face and it has done a Jolly good job, the burn on the left side which was more like a sun burn has now healed completely and it helped also to roll off the dead skin. My top lip was also burnt slightly, but now it’s all smoove again. How lucky I have been, it could have been so much worse. I am looking forward to meeting the young chap Marcel next week who dragged me away from the flames.

Have I said the stitches were removed from my head this morning, that has healed nicely as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm doing very well at resisting temptation today Gert


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Everything seems to be going very well Jan, for which I'm very thankful. That's great you're getting to meet Marcel and hopefully it will give him some closure too - such an awful experience for him.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I get good news each day.
Heike will be here in an hour to collect me and the doctor says I no longer need the dressing changed ever day, tomorrow this last dressing can come off and not be replaced, keep the arm out of the sun and slap the cream on.
It seems they are all amazed how quickly I am healing. There’s a bit on my elbow and another on the side of my little finger that are a bit raw but no more than a graze on a child’s knee after falling off a bike.
Next post after I have seen my little boy who has been allowed off the lead when on a safe track.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

He is going to be excited and happy when you get there…

Take care of yourself and keep applying the cream.

Any news on the investigation and your MH yet ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> He is going to be excited and happy when you get there…
> 
> Take care of yourself and keep applying the cream.
> 
> Any news on the investigation and your MH yet ?


Not yet Dave. The inspector wanted to see the gas tüv (Mot) Heike said, I told her he should know that’s done at the same time as the van and we have a stamp on the rear number plate😼


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

At times some of our dogs haven't fussed to see one of us come back from an absence. Kind of an, "Oh are you back then? Feck you for leaving me" reaction we think.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He was happy to see me when he realised who was sitting on the bench outside the front door, he did want to sit on my lap, but waited until we were in the house and I sat on the sofa.
He really is an amazing little dog, Jürgen says he takes him for two short walks and two long walks a day covering anything from 10 th 14 km in total and still wants to play in the evening. They are out for a walk right now Motley had no trouble leaving me here 😁


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Great, you're out, take it easy.


----------



## GretchinMcLouis (9 mo ago)

Just catching this thread now Jan, you've certainly been in the wars. Glad to see you are now on the mend and out of hospital. Take care and continue with the healing process.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great news that you're back in your adopted home Jan. Fingers crossed the healing continues to make great progress.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

I am glad you are 'out' and 'Home'

So you told us about Motley's greeting - but how about Jurgen and Heike?

What I said earlier about Motley licking, could also apply to his coat coming into contact with your wounds now that they are not dressed. Take care.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> 
> I am glad you are 'out' and 'Home'
> 
> ...


The most important thing is not to let the sun get to that arm Geoff, there are only a few places where the first skin has not started to grow to protect yet.
Tomorrow a lady from the police comes to take my statement of what happened, but I am pretty sure they know already, I am assuming they have a video camera at the garage.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good to see you recovered so quickly Jan and are out of hospital.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Are you able to walk about a bit Jan n get some fresh air?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Are you able to walk about a bit Jan n get some fresh air?


It’s my right hand and arm that’s been injured Jean, the legs are fine, however 10 days of being almost confined to bed the leg muscles have to be strengthened and I guess that’s what you mean. The staff at the hospital In Offenbach we’re the best, it’s a pity there is nowhere for patients to walk other than there own ward corrider, no garden and of course with the Corona business to walk around the hospital definitely not allowed.
Heike however was allowed to come into my room yesterday when she collected me because she had to bring me clothes, but normally they are sent up from the security office and she would have needed to wait there. I think it had all been planned by the nurses because one was waiting for her to come up and what the nurse told her was very touching, ‘we are going to miss Janet very much, she always makes us laugh and is never miserable.‘
I even got the nurses to call me Janet not Frau Köhne, Birgit has been there for Coming up to 9 weeks and she is still Frau Schmidt to them.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I was thinking of the effect of being 'hospitalised' - hope you're running round the block soon! Tho maybe take it a bit easier with the walker!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was wondering how you pronounce Heike.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I was wondering how you pronounce Heike.


What about Jürgen 😆


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yurgen


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yurgen


pucker your lips on the u


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dirty Gerty


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How are you today Jan? Has Motley huffed with you at all for leaving him?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> How are you today Jan? Has Motley huffed with you at all for leaving him?


Feeling a bit tired today, I think I Walked too far for the first outing Yesterday.
Had the first day without any dressing todays, but I will have to have one on my arm in bed as it’s very tender yet.
I also told my Facebook people today, those in England and the German people from whom I have already had offers for help as far as the Navajo repair is concerned, they want me to get on the road again as soon as possible, but I have to wait for the inspectors report first.
The police will come sometime tomorrow to ask what I remember, I remember it all.

What a performance with the inspector, he has to see every bit of paper that goes with the van, he told Heike a lot of rubbish about the gas arrangement may not be allowed in Germany, I have the certificate of conformity to EU regulations to prove otherwise.


Jürgen has had a good look at everything and he thinks everything will work as before, and if the fridge doesn’t work on gas he says it will on electricity, but that is not important at the moment.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Good to hear Jan, you are bound to feel tired;

a) you are recovering from a very nasty accident,

b) you have been sat in the hospital Ed doing very little for the last week or so,

c) it’s hot and that tires anyone out.

KEEP CALM AND GET PLENTY OF REST.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan good that you are on the mend. Take your time.

I was a bit bothered by the comments you told us the investigating inspector had made to Heike. Sounds very unprofessional to say such a thing at all, all the more so to someone not involved. As you point out he reached that conclusion without having asked for evidence of compliance. 

Since your van was made when the UK was an EU member it might seem fairly obvious to most of us that it must have been compliant and in the absence of some new EU rules or a modification must remain so.

In your place, purely as a precaution and in order to try to ensure that what on the face of it should be a simple investigation doesn't turn in to a protracted wrangle I'd be seriously considering taking legal advice and perhaps having a lawyer present at any discussions and to act as your point of contact.

All completely unnecessary I'm sure, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Jan good that you are on the mend. Take your time.
> 
> I was a bit bothered by the comments you told us the investigating inspector had made to Heike. Sounds very unprofessional to say such a thing at all, all the more so to someone not involved. As you point out he reached that conclusion without having asked for evidence of compliance.
> 
> ...


He is called a Gutachter Alan, something they use for all so


erneboy said:


> Jan good that you are on the mend. Take your time.
> 
> I was a bit bothered by the comments you told us the investigating inspector had made to Heike. Sounds very unprofessional to say such a thing at all, all the more so to someone not involved. As you point out he reached that conclusion without having asked for evidence of compliance.
> 
> ...


The Gutachter as he is called has to check all this stuff Alan, for Dekra who are responsible for all the checks on vehicles





Neutrales Kfz Gutachten bei Unfällen oder Schäden


Vereinbaren Sie jetzt online einen Termin für ein Kfz Gutachten bei DEKRA. Amtlich anerkannte Sachverständige beraten Sie!




www-dekra-de.translate.goog




I don’t know why this is repeated, but too much hassle to delete it.

They are Neutral, I think he is checking to make sure they have done their job correctly.

Here‘s an interesting photo taken while the fire brigade were there.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As you said “Interesting”, have you any idea why the item encircled in green is ? It looks to me like the delivery nozzle, that presumably, is the focus of the investigations ? If it is found to be faulty, the garage could be held responsible presumably.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> As you said “Interesting”, have you any idea why the item encircled in green is ? It looks to me like the delivery nozzle, that presumably, is the focus of the investigations ? If it is found to be faulty, the garage could be held responsible presumably.


Yes Dave that’s why I circled it, I said all along I was trying to release the trigger when it happened, I assumed the trigger had to be released before You can unscrew the gun.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So, the criminal police have been and written it off as an accident no crime was committed, as far as they are concerned it was an accident. I can now make arrangements to have it repaired. Now it is up to the insurance company to sort it where the blame lies.
The Gutachter told the police everything is in order with the van.

I have already been offered help from the forum people about arranging repairs to get me back on the road asap.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good stuff Jan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's good news Jan. I imagine the damage is just superficial? I came across a lass driving a rather large MH n she'd had her side nicely scraped by a passing juggernaut - took the toilet cassette door clean off. I'm not sure if she was going to get it fixed or just leave as is.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> That's good news Jan. I imagine the damage is just superficial? I came across a lass driving a rather large MH n she'd had her side nicely scraped by a passing juggernaut - took the toilet cassette door clean off. I'm not sure if she was going to get it fixed or just leave as is.


I just hope the water in Jans pic being directed into the top fridge vent hasn’t impacted the electrics.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Will


dghr272 said:


> I just hope the water in Jans pic being directed into the top fridge vent hasn’t impacted the electrics.
> 
> Terry


Its going to be a big insurance job anyway really so I guess all that will get taken care of.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> I just hope the water in Jans pic being directed into the top fridge vent hasn’t impacted the electrics.
> 
> Terry


It wasn’t water Terry it was foam and the van is full the dust it leaves, the plan this weekend was for Heike and Jürgen to clean the inside, but at 36°c I think they may put it off until it’s a bit cooler😎


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Would it be worth just leaving it all to the insurance people Jan? They will get a better assessment of the inside state/damage and then they will get it professionally cleaned for you saving your friends the trouble.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Would it be worth just leaving it all to the insurance people Jan? They will get a better assessment of the inside state/damage and then they will get it professionally cleaned for you saving your friends the trouble.


We spoke with my insurance man this morning and ha says not to do a thing, the experts will do it all on the insurance who are paying for everything.
The chap who has volunteered to find a good repair company works for ThyssenKrupp, Jürgen says they make everything even tanks 🥹


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That all sounds good Jan. Sit back... breathe.... and relax!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe Jürgen is taking the wee Gerty, and thinks that's what you need next time  


A Tank.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If they can make tanks, they should do a reasonable job ! Just check where they are fitting the 30mm self loading gun as you don’t want to share your bed with an ammunition store…

Let the insurance company do the lot, that’s what you have paid for.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> That all sounds good Jan. Sit back... breathe.... and relax!


I am doing just that Jean.
If Heike was my biological daughter she couldn’t treat me better.
Last evening for instances she gave me a shoulder massage (the shoulder I dislocated is playing up because I have been using that hand and arm all the time).
Massaged and creamed my legs, changed the dressing which I am still having, just a light covering because its uncomfortable resting the arm on furniture etc. and the dressing is to stop the cream from messing up everything I put my arm on.
When I go to bed I find the glass of water by my bed and Motleys water bowl on the floor.
Each morning I get up around 6 am and waiting in the kitchen very orderly is a kettle with just enough water in ready to turn on, my cup, teapot and my one cup tea sieve.
Motley gets 4 small meals a day to try getting a bit of weight back on him, but then one or other of them takes him for 4 walks a day, 2 at the moment, early morning late evening because it’s in the high 20is low 30is. I said he is so fit still, he eats what he needs, is a happy little dog, in the years we have had him he has never been over 10 kg. He lost over a kg. in March when he was ill and he hasn’t put it all back on yet, but I’m not concerned if he is happy and healthy.

My hand and arm are still red, but I can now put weight on them which I wasn’t able to do a few days ago.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> If they can make tanks, they should do a reasonable job ! Just check where they are fitting the 30mm self loading gun as you don’t want to share your bed with an ammunition store…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They have a long history of making well engineered products of all sorts including armaments, but not motorhomes so far as I know.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet they do Alan. My Hobby was not bad and then there have been a few on large German chassis.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good that the insurance companies are on it Jan so you can relax. I suspect however if its found the garage were at fault you can expect an army of Ambulance Chasers hounding you. At least thats what would happen here. If it turns out they are liable I would expect a payout of at least the value of a new van in compensation for you and some.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Good that the insurance companies are on it Jan so you can relax. I suspect however if its found the garage were at fault you can expect an army of Ambulance Chasers hounding you. At least thats what would happen here. If it turns out they are liable I would expect a payout of at least the value of a new van in compensation for you and some.


I’m not banking on anything Barry, what is will be, I am relieved nothing more happened to me, it’s unthinkable what might have happened.
Mind you if there is a payout of a few quid I’m not sharing it 😂


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

😂😂😂 After all the sympathy you've had on here Jan?! 😂


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> 😂😂😂 After all the sympathy you've had on here Jan?! 😂


Sympathy don’t pay the rent Jean 😂😂


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You don't pay rent though Gert.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's that argument shot thro Jan. Next?! 😉


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok it won’t pay my gas and Leclic bill. 😝


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh go one then, how art thou today oh burnt one


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh go one then, how art thou today oh burnt one


The hand and arm are sill rather red and tender, but as it’s only just over 2 weeks since it happened and a lot of miracles happened on that day I can’t expect another so soon. 
I have been thinking, as I do, my telling you all everything is probably better than someone who needs a councillor after a trauma, I can tell you things day or night, 10 times over if I have forgotten the other 9 times, nothing is left to fester inside my head, it’s probably also what helped me cope alone after Hans. So thanks everyone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That is the beauty of a forum where you are well known Gert, it matters not if anyone reads it or likes it, you have got it out of your system and can move on.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> If your hands end up as smooth as a baby’s bum without the nappy rash, after using whatever, go for it !
> 
> Lesley used this on her back after the Malignant Melanoma was removed, it has done an outstanding job, much better result than mine from years ago and hers is less than one year, BUT I don’t know if it is available in Germany;
> 
> ...


Tonight I have this very expensive 12.90€ for 40ml. on my arm Dave, I do hope Lesley is right.
I have the arm uncovered during the day, but it’s too tender to leave uncovered in bed.
A lot of dead skin removed tonight.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

She is nodding wisely, that is what she would expect, keep covered when needed and uncovered when not.

Make sure you cover it before doing anything dirty (ignore any comments from the smutty members), eg gardening, vacuum cleaning, making pastry or cakes (flour flies everywhere), dusting, washing up etc., now you have a good excuse (on medical advice) to live without cleaning, gardening, making things and you have _Carte Blanche_ to buy ready made meals and cakes…. Isn’t MHF useful !

Make sure that you keep your skin covered if out in sun, it will not tan this year I suspect, but “pale and interesting” is the way to go…..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> She is nodding wisely, that is what she would expect, keep covered when needed and uncovered when not.
> 
> Make sure you cover it before doing anything dirty (ignore any comments from the smutty members), eg gardening, vacuum cleaning, making pastry or cakes (flour flies everywhere), dusting, washing up etc., now you have a good excuse (on medical advice) to live without cleaning, gardening, making things and you have _Carte Blanche_ to buy ready made meals and cakes…. Isn’t MHF useful !
> 
> Make sure that you keep your skin covered if out in sun, it will not tan this year I suspect, but “pale and interesting” is the way to go…..


While I am here with Heike there is no fear of me doing any of that Dave, spoilt like a spoilt child I am, I can’t use my hand for any of that stuff yet anyway, it’s much to sore and tender.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Err, Dave mate, where have you been hiding, Gertrude is our Smuttiest member.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Gert-rude.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Gert-rude.


Exactamundo...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Err, Dave mate, where have you been hiding, Gertrude is our Smuttiest member.


Not to me…. - she has always been the pinnacle of polite.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Not to me…. - she has always been the pinnacle of polite.


Have to change that then Dave else if we met in person you’d think I’m an imposter 😂


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morning Miss Rude, how are you today, did you sleep okay?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Have to change that then Dave else if we met in person you’d think I’m an imposter 😂


After very many years of keeping children entertained, including teaching ALL of the Facts of Life to mixed classes of 12 - 13 yo, I am virtually unshockable and, as many people who have encountered me, have said, so patient that it frustrates others who have set out to rile me.

So, your reputation for politeness will remain untarnished as far as I am concerned, in spite of scurrilous comments my ne’er well wishers trying to provoke reactions. 😗


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> After very many years of keeping children entertained, including teaching ALL of the Facts of Life to mixed classes of 12 - 13 yo, I am virtually unshockable and, as many people who have encountered me, have said, so patient that it frustrates others who have set out to rile me.
> 
> So, your reputation for politeness will remain untarnished as far as I am concerned, in spite of scurrilous comments my ne’er well wishers trying to provoke reactions. 😗


I taught sex education to year 9 (13-14yo) too. All of a sudden the 'lads' were not so laddish when having to practice putting a condom on a banana!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it best to educate myself.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Morning Miss Rude, how are you today, did you sleep okay?


Sleep, I can sleep like a log from 6am till 8 or 8.30 Kev, during the night I have several deep sleeps so I think I am sleeping well for me.
I have no cover on the arm during the day, only at night as I have said elsewhere I think.
It gets better and better every day, once the tenderness has gone I will be happier. The tips of my fingers are very tender still.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking good considering you were in a splosion and a ball of fire Gert


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Looking good considering you were in a splosion and a ball of fire Gert


One of the indestructible me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You are a great example to us all Graham working so tirelessly to prevent unwanted pregnancies in young lady bananas.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> I taught sex education to year 9 (13-14yo) too. All of a sudden the 'lads' were not so laddish when having to practice putting a condom on a banana!!


Yes, that always generated a large number of laughs, the bananas were useless afterwards though….


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Yes, that always generated a large number of laughs, the bananas were useless afterwards though….


I dare not say what’s in my head, but it’s making me laugh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Yes, that always generated a large number of laughs, the bananas were useless afterwards though….


Me too.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Yes, that always generated a large number of laughs, *the bananas were useless afterwards though…*.


Why? One does not eat the skins.

Did you ask the girls what flavour the condoms were?

Coward.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Why? One does not eat the skins.


I can't believe you asked that Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Why? One does not eat the skins.
> 
> Did you ask the girls what flavour the condoms were?
> 
> Coward.


Banana flavour afterwards I would guess.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Planning for when I go home.
We will go by car, Motley will need a safety harness.


Penquin said:


> If your hands end up as smooth as a baby’s bum without the nappy rash, after using whatever, go for it !
> 
> Lesley used this on her back after the Malignant Melanoma was removed, it has done an outstanding job, much better result than mine from years ago and hers is less than one year, BUT I don’t know if it is available in Germany;
> 
> ...


I must tell you, Heike bought me a 40ml tube 12.99€ (think I already said that in an earlier post)
I have just ordered from Amazon a 100ml tube, same stuff, says all the same things on the tube 17.99€ 🥹


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Planning for when I go home.
> We will go by car, Motley will need a safety harness.
> 
> I must tell you, Heike bought me a 40ml tube 12.99€ (think I already said that in an earlier post)
> I have just ordered from Amazon a 100ml tube, same stuff, says all the same things on the tube 17.99€ 🥹


Because of my eczema and psoriasis I have Aveeno cream on prescription.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Because of my eczema and psoriasis I have Aveeno cream on prescription.


This i s a Short Term thing Kev otherwise I would probably get it on prescription if I asked.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just saying I need a cream too, I did have another which was really good, Allergenics Emollient, but they stopped making it


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Planning for when I go home.
> We will go by car, Motley will need a safety harness.
> 
> I must tell you, Heike bought me a 40ml tube 12.99€ (think I already said that in an earlier post)
> I have just ordered from Amazon a 100ml tube, same stuff, says all the same things on the tube 17.99€ 🥹


As always, it’s the packaging that is so expensive for smaller volumes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have a plan, Plan B (After having plans up to plan y)
The Navajo is drivable it is insured so we will take it home to be repaired near home.
My insurance man has given us the OK as has the TÜV (MOT) man.
We will have an overnight stop as I won’t be doing my usual speed because Heike is a bad passenger 😁. I don’t ever do it in one hit these days, would have been different 17 years ago.
I am feeling good in myself, this morning walked 2.4 km with Motley and the Ferrari, the hand and arm are still healing well so by next Wednesday I will be fighting fit.
I have contacted a caravan and motorhome repair firm that we have used in the past, about 1.5 hours away from home.
Everything will work out in the end, I am confident I will still be able to complete my plan for this year, next meeting is the middle of August, but if I can’t make that one the next is in September then there will be next year 🤞


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I take my hat off to you Jan, you have such a fantastic attitude. I hope all goes to Plan B!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice one Jan but if the vans useable could you not get a quote but delay the repairs until after your trips? These things have a habit of dragging on that's all.

Have to say I was a bit nervous filling the lpg yesterday. I even put me *** out. 🤣


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the North American word censor.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Took me a minute or 2 to get that!! Innocent that I am 😂


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Love the North American word censor.


You’ll have to explain that to me Alan 🤔


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jeeesaz! You cant type f a g. FFS 😡


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Nice one Jan but if the vans useable could you not get a quote but delay the repairs until after your trips? These things have a habit of dragging on that's all.
> 
> Have to say I was a bit nervous filling the lpg yesterday. I even put me *** out. 🤣





barryd said:


> Jeeesaz! You cant type f a g. FFS 😡


Ah, now I getcha. It’s a long timer since I last smoked one and had forgotten the slang.

They need educating :—

https://thinkqueerly.com/a-history-of-****-and-*******-295726f549df


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Complete. ignores fa ggots as a food source


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mmmmm...I am partial to fa ggots. (The food source that is!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Complete. ignores fa ggots as a food source


It’s written by an American Kev, he’s obviously never had the delightful pleasure of eating them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or maybe he has


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Or maybe he has


Naughty!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Naughty!


Very, I couldn't do it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very interesting, we past the garage today, the gas is still out of bounds.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I bet that put shivers down your spine Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet somebody said you were coming past.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I bet that put shivers down your spine Jan.


No Jean, I said it shows there’s more to this than meets the eye, although my fridge ignited the gas, why did so much gas escape, according to the meter 5.7ltrs. Had the normal amount that makes you jump have come out it wouldn’t have reached the fridge vent.
the photo was taken by Jürgen the next day.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> I take my hat off to you Jan, you have such a fantastic attitude. I hope all goes to Plan B!


Goodto see a plan, with your resolve I am sure you will sort things out.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> No Jean, I said it shows there’s more to this than meets the eye, although my fridge ignited the gas, why did so much gas escape, according to the meter 5.7ltrs. Had the normal amount that makes you jump have come out it wouldn’t have reached the fridge vent.


Oh, I thought the problem was after you'd filled up and when you were releasing the clip. You were so lucky!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know how many PPM it would need to both reach the fridge and ignite, nor the normal volume expelled on releasing from the vans connector, I know there is usually enough to feel the chill on your face.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ou


jiwawa said:


> Oh, I thought the problem was after you'dfilled up and when you were releasing the clip. You were so lu


It was after I filled Jean, 20 ltrs in my bottles, the gas should have stopped when I took my hand off the nob, I was trying to release the trigger of the gun which should have automatically released when my bottles were full just like the diesel gun does, that’s when the gas spurted out like a fountain, before the gun was unscrewed From the van.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've only used the UK type, a bayonet like a lightbulb.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The ones I've used the trigger doesn't automatically release, you have to release a clip first. But yes, the flow should cease as soon as the button is no longer pressed. 

One thing I learned the hard way was that when the flow of gas into the bottles stops, you shouldn't try to squeeze a bit more in like we sometimes do with diesel. After I'd done that there was a smell of gas in the locker when we reached our destination. I guess I'd been pushing more than the 80% limit into the bottle.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

As a friend who is legally qualified, and on your side of course, may I advise you strongly to stop discussing even the possible causes of this accident on open forum.

You do not know what really happened so even what you say is partly speculation.

I will PM you tomorrow.

Geoff and Basia XX


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Jan

Do you know when the Police investigation/report will be completed and available to you?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Jan
> 
> Do you know when the Police investigation/report will be completed and available to you?


They came to see me last week Graham, all they were interested in was that nobody was purposely trying to harm me, they have written it off as an accident.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah right, gotcha. 

Some accident though!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Jürgen and I have just arrived at the van, a big lorry is parked next to it and we heard a loud beeping, thought it came from the lorry, but it was in the Navajo, the smoke alarm needs new batteries.
In a minutes we will make a test drive.

We are back, all works as it should engine and battery wise, so good to get behind the wheel again. My hand is still a bit tender, by next Wednesday it will be fine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good, you take it nice and easy Jan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Jürgen and I have just arrived at the van, a big lorry is parked next to it and we heard a loud beeping, thought it came from the lorry, but it was in the Navajo, the smoke alarm needs new batteries.
> In a minutes we will make a test drive.
> 
> We are back, all works as it should engine and battery wise, so good to get behind the wheel again. My hand is still a bit tender, by next Wednesday it will be fine.


That's good Jan, that will have helped your confidence - tho TBH, you don't seem to be lacking that! 

I'd a problem with my CO/smoke alarm beeping, telling me it needed a new battery but it lied! @raynipper was able to sort it out by, I think, using blown air rather than sucking like a vacuum cleaner. He'll be able to keep you right.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> That's good Jan, that will have helped your confidence - tho TBH, you don't seem to be lacking that!
> 
> I'd a problem with my CO/smoke alarm beeping, telling me it needed a new battery but it lied! @raynipper was able to sort it out by, I think, using blown air rather than sucking like a vacuum cleaner. He'll be able to keep you right.


Already has new batteries in Jean. 

No my confidence behind the wheel was not effected, after all I wasn’t there at the time. I even backed it into the space I drove it out of, surprising Jürgen. 😁.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to hear it, did you turn heads as you drove ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Glad to hear it, did you turn heads as you drove ?


Not that we noticed Dave, but we passed no pedestrians and the cars probably wouldn’t notice unless they passed me which they didn’t because we took it on a steep windy road.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> That's good Jan, that will have helped your confidence - tho TBH, you don't seem to be lacking that!
> 
> I'd a problem with my CO/smoke alarm beeping, telling me it needed a new battery but it lied! @raynipper was able to sort it out by, I think, using blown air rather than sucking like a vacuum cleaner. He'll be able to keep you right.


You let Raynipper fix your smoke alarm?  Please tell me you replaced it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You don't realise Baz how good at sucking and blowing I have become.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> You let Raynipper fix your smoke alarm?  Please tell me you replaced it.


Well I thought that was marginally better than asking a Barry 😂 At least he'd have had a spare if needed! 


raynipper said:


> You don't realise Baz how good at sucking and blowing I have become.
> 
> Ray.


I'm not even going to go there!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I looked at the repair Jürgen did, didn’t take a photo because the lorry is too close, looks nice and safe.
As we got nearer to the van an alarm got louder, it was the same alarm, the carbon monoxide alarm, so took it down removed a battery and put the battery back when I was outside and brought it home. We went for a walk where no cars are, coming home we had to cross a main road and after I had crossed over a car went past and set the alarm off 🙁.  Maybe I need a new alarm, how can it detect fumes when the bottles are turned off.
The tops are on draught so fresh air gets in.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> You don't realise Baz how good at sucking and blowing I have become.
> 
> Ray.


By the sound of what happened, Ray’s skills at blowing and sucking may not have developed to a level that we need to be concerned about….


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have thought that he sucks for a very long time.

Offence intended


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

New one ordered, I put the batteries back, put the thing in my bedroom and 10 mins later it went off.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We should always try and repair rather than end up in landfill. 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> New one ordered, I put the batteries back, put the thing in my bedroom and 10 mins later it went off.


It wasn’t just a low battery warning ? Did you try it with new batteries ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have never successfully managed to put a new battery in one and it just work.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> It wasn’t just a low battery warning ? Did you try it with new batteriQUQUOTE]
> Not the low battery warning Dave it's an alarm with red light flashing. New batteries were put in on Wednesday when it first went off, low battery sound isn't continuous.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> By the sound of what happened, Ray’s skills at blowing and sucking may not have developed to a level that we need to be concerned about….


It was mine (tho with exactly the same symptoms as Jan's) that Ray fixed with his sucking n blowing.... And it's still fixed coming on 8 months later.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I regularly clean out all electrical equipment with either a vac or compressor. Microwave, PC, Keyboard, hair dryer, DVD, etc. Didn't work with the TV though.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When I get home I’ll see if it works with this one, if it does I can send the new one I have ordered back.
Are you happy now Raymondo.?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> When I get home I’ll see if it works with this one, if it does I can send the new one I have ordered back.
> Are you happy now Raymondo.?


Stupid question there Pudding


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I regularly clean out all electrical equipment with either a vac or compressor. Microwave, PC, Keyboard, hair dryer, DVD, etc. Didn't work with the TV though.
> 
> Ray.


Ah!! I see, I thought it was your predictive text causing your barmy posts, but you have just sucked off all your keys.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am not back into the swing of things yet, but slowly getting there. The burnt right hand is slowly becoming usable, but as the new skin is so tender I have to be careful not to be too enthusiastic using it, this morning I have discovered another blister under my thumb to go with the row on the side of my little finger, these are a bit painful.

A date is not fixed for the repair to begin as some parts have to come from England, I don’t have the list yet, but have been in touch with the dealers and as soon as I have the list they will put the wheels into motion to get them here.
As the van is still drivable, proved driving the 650 km home, I may use it again in August if there’s still no repair date fixed.

Thats brought you up to date.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good to hear you're mending, as you say the van is usable, has it been cleaned yet or does it still look like a movie prop?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Good to hear you're mending, as you say the van is usable, has it been cleaned yet or does it still look like a movie prop?


Nothing has been done to the outside other than what Jürgen did, he screwed on a tray to hide the gas bottles because the fire brigade obviously had no idea how to open the hatch and wrenched off the bottom when they tried brute force. Jürgen also cleaned the inside for us to come home in it.

Question

Would it be dangerous for me to try using the fridge on mains electricity and if it works on battery when I drive? Nothing has been checked yet for the gas.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Being a wimp, I would wait since if a gas pipe has been damaged, or a cylinder valve and gas leaks there could be a repeat. 

Are the cylinders empty now ? If so, those concerns would not arise BUT there are still concerns about whether there has been any damage to the wiring that could potentially cause a short…..

As I said, I am a wimp as regards safety.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The bottles are turned off Dave so no gas can leaks from the bottles. I hav3 had second thoughts, I can’t use the fridge because whatever power it is on I think it needs air doesn’t it? The vents burnt so now covered with Gaffa tape. It’s a bad idea thinking of using it again until it’s fixed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> Not yet Dave. The inspector wanted to see the gas tüv (Mot) Heike said, I told her he should know that’s done at the same time as the van and we have a stamp on the rear number plate😼


I knew I had talked about this gas TÜV somewhere and just happened to see this just now. What a twit this Gutachter is, on the back of my van is this label, next to the numberplate that holds the TÜV stamp for the van, it says the next gas TÜV is in 2023 and he didn't see that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How nice, yesterday I had an email from Roger, the English chap who replaced the diesel filter in April, he offered his help getting parts for the van and recommending gas experts. I will be speaking to him within the next few days and he may come to see me when he goes to Berlin later in the month.
here he is, the one with the beard, same hairstyle and colour as me 😀 but I don’t have a beard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Dont think the fridge needs air vents when on hookup Jan. thats why people buy fridge vent covers for them in the winter on EHU. Plug it in for 24 hours. See if it works.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Lack of airflow over the condenser will restrict the efficiency of the fridge but will not stop it from working, although if ambient is high then performance will be very poor.
The reason for vent covers in the cold winter temperatures is that absorption systems require a degree of heat to enable them to condense the ammonia in the system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I Dont think the fridge needs air vents when on hookup Jan. thats why people buy fridge vent covers for them in the winter on EHU. Plug it in for 24 hours. See if it works.


It does need to be vented Barry, that's how they work by losing heat from the fins, but 12v is useless it needs to be cooled on hook up forv24vhoursvay least, winter covers are to stop rain and snow mainly.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I will be talking to Roger later this evening, he is very knowledgable about motorhome stuff, usually the big RV´s but I´m sure the gas must work the same for fridges whatever size. 
I have 2 brand new vents in the cupboard maybe there is enough outside cladding (or whatever its called) to fix them onto, I can feel the rims are still there. I´ll take a photo.

The top one feels intact, but the bottom one distorted.
I don´t want to remove the tape because then the rain will get in as it just 2 holes with nothin in them 

Bit of good news regarding yours truly, for 2 days I have been able to do my full walk of 2 km not only am I walking further (with the help of my Ferrari of course) but I am also walking faster.
Tomorrow I may take a car trip a few km. to our newly opened pedestrian bridge that crosses the river into Poland.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It does need to be vented Barry, that's how they work by losing heat from the fins, but 12v is useless it needs to be cooled on hook up forv24vhoursvay least, winter covers are to stop rain and snow mainly.


But it's not unsafe to have them covered in hookup presumably but it may effect how efficient the fridge is if I've read John's post correctly. Can you not just pull the gaffer tape off Jan or poke some holes in it?

Edit: our posts crossed Jan. See if you can fit the covers you have then.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The old railway bridge now a Pedestrian and cycle path into Poland.
Don´t know what happened to the left white line, either a German who drank too much Schnapps or a Pole too much Vodka maybe 












.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> But it's not unsafe to have them covered in hookup presumably but it may effect how efficient the fridge is if I've read John's post correctly. Can you not just pull the gaffer tape off Jan or poke some holes in it?
> 
> Edit: our posts crossed Jan. See if you can fit the covers you have then.


Good thinking Bat Man, I have plenty of Gaffa tape so can replace it if the cover doesn't go on, it will give me something to do if nothing else.
I can poke holes in the bottom one as I expect there needs to be an in and outlet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> But it's not unsafe to have them covered in hookup presumably but it may effect how efficient the fridge is if I've read John's post correctly. Can you not just pull the gaffer tape off Jan or poke some holes in it?
> 
> Edit: our posts crossed Jan. See if you can fit the covers you have then.


Not unsafe no, but the fridge still needs to vent the heat, only part of the top vent is burner exhaust.

But there will be a man on site soon and gerty will do whatever he suggests I suspect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> The old railway bridge now a Pedestrian and cycle path into Poland.
> Don´t know what happened to the left white line, either a German who drank too much Schnapps or a Pole too much Vodka maybe
> 
> View attachment 98178
> ...


The line is crooked because there is a buttress in the way.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well Gerty thought she was doing really well, she has just used a battery screwdriver for the first time, found the right bit and unscrewed the old vent housing because its distorted and the new one won´t go over the top, only to discover it still won´t come off because of the silicon waterproofing. 
As Daisy says, I will have a man that can here sometime, hopefully soon, so in the meantime the Gaffa goes back.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The line is crooked because there is a buttress in the way.


Then they should have used a paint brush for that bit .😣

Heike took this photo on the other side, there are hundreds of water lilies she said.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Then they should have used a paint brush for that bit .😣
> 
> Heike took this photo on the other side, there are hundreds of water lilies she said.
> View attachment 98179


Yeah but a man did it properly gerty


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I would not use the fridge on electric until the wiring as been checked to do this the fridge will need to be removed as the insulation may have been damaged which means you maybe in danger of fire or electrocution


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, good thinking, I don't think any fire got inside but, sensible to have it checked.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Jürgen is an electrician, he checked the fridge as it had already been taken out by the fire brigades he was able to get behind it and said all the electrical part was intact and usable, no fire damage in there.
Anyway, as I can't do anything as far as the vents are concerned I´ll forget about using it until something can be sorted out by someone who knows.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The line is crooked because there is a buttress in the way.


That´s stairs up to a look out, apparently you can see a long way from up there.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The line is crooked because there is a buttress in the way.



Or maybe to direct bikes out away from the staircase so that someone coming down and turning 180 doesn't get run over?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

An hour ago my Navajo left the drive, it´s going to hospital for investigation and then I will know what parts have to be ordered from Auto-Trail to get it back on the road. It´s a bit long winded getting going, Matthias was on holiday last week, and before that too busy, but now I hope he will get the wheels In motion. 
Once I know what is needed and email the list to TyneValley they put the order into Auto-Trail and then I guess its up to the transport and customs which of course has become a pain in the side as UK is not longer in the union. At least something has started to happen.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Does it have to be repaired in the UK by a dealer Jan? If it's not under warranty could it not be done more locally by a trusted place in Germany?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Does it have to be repaired in the UK by a dealer Jan? If it's not under warranty could it not be done more locally by a trusted place in Germany?


 Certain parts have to come from England Graham, the repair is being done 11 km away in the next town.
I don’t understand why you think it’s going back to the UK.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought he asked if.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I thought he asked if.


It´s hot here, but you've had some rain to cool you off. As the van is well over the guarantee age its not guaranteed and I said that in the beginning I´m sure.
I have said several times that some parts have to come from England because there´s nothing equal to them here.
Auto Trail do not deal direct to the public, it has to go through a dealer in the UK so as it came from Tynevalley that's who's going to order the stuff and send it here hence the customs will be involved. I hope that makes it clear.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep a simple misread on my part.

No dramas...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Things are very slow moving as far as the repair is concerned, so far nothing has been done as it´s a small firm and they have a lot of work on. 
I had an appointment to see Matthias this morning for the list of parts he needs, Tommy who was staying here with his family came with me so I didn't misunderstand anything. I now have a list of what is needed my other friend Roger will translate it into English for Matthias to send a request to Tynevalley for the prices, when I have the price list the assessor will check it all and then who knows when anything will really start moving. Roger just rang to say the list will be with me in a short while.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe you could use the MH between them deciding what's needed and actually starting the work? Seems a shame to miss the great weather (when it's not too hot!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Maybe you could use the MH between them deciding what's needed and actually starting the work? Seems a shame to miss the great weather (when it's not too hot!)


I have come to terms with it Jean, I had almost 3 good months travel before the accident, I had visitors this week and next week I hope to have another visitor , then Heike and Jürgen come for 2 weeks in October.
I can´t really use it because Matthias says the fridge is kaput, the habitation door gets harder to open. I´m on holiday here all the time 😁


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I´m on holiday here all the time 😁


That's a great way to be!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As this is not just about me, but my poor Navajo as well I think it´s the best place to update those that are interested what going on with the van.
NOT A LOT yesterday I received the itemised prices for what's needed, can you believe a whole door which I assume will include the fly screen, and surround No 2. £4,242.12. No 3. a fridge £1,475.14 No 10 Panelling skin to B pillar £171.00 No 11. Paneling B Pillar £1,197.65
The morel of this story folks is to make double sure ALL gas appliances are turned off when you refill with gas.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I would try and get the money and run it around as is. At least it might keep other campers from parking too close.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's all covered by insurance is it Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> It's all covered by insurance is it Jan?


Oh yes, Fully Comp or the equivalent here. 
That has been suggested before 😁 There are a few problems with that, the fridge vents, the fridge which I am not sure if it will work on battery and mains as it hasn´t been tried, but Matthias says the fridge is kaput, but Jürgen the electrician says not. The gas compartment has the bottom part missing probably because the fire brigade broke it when opening it not knowing you have to do that from inside the door. Apparently that would be frowned upon in this country which make sense, safer if it can be opened from the outside where anyone can do it, I don´t think there´s much fear of anyone pinching the bottles.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I went to see Matthias, the van has been moved to outside the workshop doors, he was not there, afternoon off, but his partner told me the van is too wide to get in the workshop so what the plan is now I have no idea. His partner workshop is plenty big enough, but I guess he will need all his gear that's in his side to do the job


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's not exactly a big van Jan. If they are messing you about and it's an insurance job I would be getting onto my insurance company and demanding they get it sorted and agree a date for completion. You dont want it to end up a some kind of local "project" for someone. Tell them you need it for a trip in mid November.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Presumably they are well experienced working on coach built motorhome bodies so they must have used another premises on those occasions?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Presumably they are well experienced working on coach built motorhome bodies so they must have used another premises on those occasions?


You know what they say about presumption being the mother of all fcukups? 😁


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would have thought that some progress would have been made by now unless they are waiting for parts or something.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

His partner said he will tell him to ring me tomorrow, I´ll lot you know.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Getting the parts would be my biggest worry as plenty on the Auto-trail FB groups regularly complain about body parts and decals no longer held in stock.

Fingers crossed for you Jan.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Getting the parts would be my biggest worry as plenty on the Auto-trail FB groups regularly complain about body parts and decals no longer held in stock.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Jan.
> 
> Terry


I have said no end of times if I could find a Van here with the same layout as my Navajo I would buy it, but there is nothing like it and there’s just too much involved getting another from the UK. I’m pretty sure something could be worked out with insurance if I could do that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Decals are pretty straight forward, I had the Bessie completely repainted with copies of them in vinyl.
Looking at the damage if the side panel itself is undamaged, it's mainly fridge vent and lockers all easy to replicate, lower valance should be a stock item as would be the wheel arch, The door might be a Hartal they should have spares.

I assume the biggest problem would be possible language for naming parts, location it being in Germany so it's all verbal and pictures,

Looked on Hartal site, rubbish, found what looks like the right door if needed Gerty









motorhome door | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for motorhome door at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

It's hard to imagine the fridge is damaged.
It would have been a flash triggered by the gas pilot.
An inspection of the electrical loom would tell you all you need to know and even if that is damaged it's not a big job to remove that section completely and replace with a hand made one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Decals are pretty straight forward, I had the Bessie completely repainted with copies of them in vinyl.
> Looking at the damage if the side panel itself is undamaged, it's mainly fridge vent and lockers all easy to replicate, lower valance should be a stock item as would be the wheel arch, The door might be a Hartal they should have spares.
> 
> I assume the biggest problem would be possible language for naming parts, location it being in Germany so it's all verbal and pictures,
> ...


Thanks my little Puddle, you know so much more than me 

_Postage:
May not post to Germany. Read item description or contact seller for postage options. | __See details_

I will send your link to Roger my English helper, he can communicate with both Matthias and England . 



Pat-H said:


> It's hard to imagine the fridge is damaged.
> It would have been a flash triggered by the gas pilot.
> An inspection of the electrical loom would tell you all you need to know and even if that is damaged it's not a big job to remove that section completely and replace with a hand made one.


I´m not sure what he is up to, but I have told him if the fridge is kaput on gas to give it to me because I know it will work on mains. 
However I will pass on to Roger what you have said Pat, he can talk to Matthias easier than me as he knows exactly what he is talking about.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, it´s not easy with the language, I'd like to tell him to pull his finger out and get on with my job or give the van back to me, but that wouldn't get me anywhere because if I was able to find another repairer the same old spiel would probably start all over again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sorry Gert, I didn't notice it was collection only, but there will be others out there I just picked it out of Google images.

As you say digits need to be extracted soon it's the quiet season now so no excuses.

Some parts for Hartal on ebay.de too it seems, but you haven't said if the door needs replacing I think.





hartal tür online kaufen | eBay


Tolle Angebote bei eBay für hartal tür. Sicher einkaufen.



www.ebay.de


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm sorry Gert, I didn't notice it was collection only, but there will be others out there I just picked it out of Google images.
> 
> As you say digits need to be extracted soon it's the quiet season now so no excuses.
> 
> ...


I didn´t see it said collection only, the notice will have only come up about posting to Germany for me, anyway I have sent the link to Roger and to Matthias who has just called me, he is going to do something to get the Navajo into the workshop, I think he's taking his doors off to get it in, then he will get the stuff he can get in Germany and anything he can´t will be ordered from England, that's what I understood.
He will contact Roger on Monday that way Roger can tell me in English exactly what is happening,

All these things that come to try us make us stronger, well that's what I´ve heard. I reckon I´ll soon be as strong as Ann ox.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I didn´t see it said collection only, the notice will have only come up about posting to Germany for me, anyway I have sent the link to Roger and to Matthias who has just called me, he is going to do something to get the Navajo into the workshop, I think he's taking his doors off to get it in, then he will get the stuff he can get in Germany and anything he can´t will be ordered from England, that's what I understood.
> He will contact Roger on Monday that way Roger can tell me in English exactly what is happening,
> 
> All these things that come to try us make us stronger, well that's what I´ve heard. I reckon I´ll soon be as strong as Ann ox.


I googled it but couldn't find anyone called Ann Ox Gert    , but yes what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, so you're ahead already

I think a lot of the parts may actually have come from your side of the channel anyway so you may only need the trim from here, what greatly pisses me off is they make and sell these things and do not keep an adequate supply of spares, which is a bit wrong to my mind as that is a revenue stream it could be set apart from the main business send moulds etc to them and have a supply stream going.

Hartal is German






Home - HARTAL


Family business with more than 100 years of experience. Active worldwide. Rooted in the region. We perfect mobile travel comfort. Caravan doors. Mobile home doors. Storage space doors. Light & insect protection Customized and solution-oriented. The Hartal value-added chain from our very first...




www.hartal.de


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Thanks my little Puddle, you know so much more than me
> 
> _Postage:
> May not post to Germany. Read item description or contact seller for postage options. | __See details_
> ...


Alarm bells are ringing Jan. I cant remember but how did this person / company come about getting the job to repair the van? Maybe things work differently in Germany but I think you should be handing this back to your insurance company and getting them to get it all sorted and returned to you. Maybe they should be providing you with an courtesy van also.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hartal is German
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey Puddle you certainly know where to look, that's in German as well as English.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Blimey Puddle you certainly know where to look, that's in German as well as English.


I jsut google it does the work.


Barry is right, contact the insurance company ang get them to kick ass.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Alarm bells are ringing Jan. I cant remember but how did this person / company come about getting the job to repair the van? Maybe things work differently in Germany but I think you should be handing this back to your insurance company and getting them to get it all sorted and returned to you. Maybe they should be providing you with an courtesy van also.


No need to be alarmed Barry, he is a one man band, does everything himself and does it well, we have used him a few times, once for the car when I crashed into another car crossing in front of me, saw me and stopped right in my path 🥺 then the van 4 times, twice on the roof and twice where I backed into things like a bolder hidden in long grass and then a high bank, he is a good worker and I know he always has a lot of work on which means other people also trust him to do a good job. He doesn't sell motorhomes only repairs them and cars. I really couldn´t be bothered with a hired or loan van, not like a car, thinking of all the personal stuff to put into it for a start, things that have taken ages to add to your own van. I am happy at home for the winter months I´ve said that no end of times, its just my van is not outside the door for me to look at, go into to add or take something away from, last week I went to get something out of the van I needed in the house which meant a total of 22 km drive, its like having a room missing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been in touch with Hartal, spoke to a very nice man named Mike (spelt Maike) I had the same answer as I did from Autotrail, they do not deal direct with the public, I need to go through an Autotrail dealer. 
We had a long chat, started off in German finished in English 😁. He has given me an email address for someone in the company to contact to see if they make the same door for a German manufacturer, if they do we would then have to find a dealer of that make and order through them. I have sent an email to the man Mike gave me asking before I send details of what is needed to let me know if it may be possible. I have got Autotrail part numbers, but Mike said to send door etc. measurements as well. Now we wait and see.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why is everything so complicated these days Gert? bear in mind the door style doesn't matter really unless you are in love with that one, so long as it's right size and the lock and hinges mate up then any will.

But is it actually damaged??? 

it just looks like smoke in the pictures, which can be cleaned off and unless it has a physical damage could be painted which the rest of the side will likely need anyway.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> No need to be alarmed Barry, he is a one man band, does everything himself and does it well, we have used him a few times, once for the car when I crashed into another car crossing in front of me, saw me and stopped right in my path 🥺 then the van 4 times, twice on the roof and twice where I backed into things like a bolder hidden in long grass and then a high bank, he is a good worker and I know he always has a lot of work on which means other people also trust him to do a good job. He doesn't sell motorhomes only repairs them and cars. I really couldn´t be bothered with a hired or loan van, not like a car, thinking of all the personal stuff to put into it for a start, things that have taken ages to add to your own van. I am happy at home for the winter months I´ve said that no end of times, its just my van is not outside the door for me to look at, go into to add or take something away from, last week I went to get something out of the van I needed in the house which meant a total of 22 km drive, its like having a room missing.


He sounds like a good chap Jan and obviously you have some loyalty to him. It seems to me though he is ill prepared to take on a motorhome if he doesn't even have somewhere under cover. How is he going to paint it for a kick off? Its also nearly winter. You seem to be doing a lot of the running around for this and that when really what needs to happen with something like this is you hand the problem over to your insurance company and they send you back an as new van. Even if they have to ship it back to Autotrail in the UK thats their problem. Its what you pay them for. It should be like shooting a gun, fire and forget.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't see how it wouldn't work on gas. Electric maybe if wiring burnt but the gas parts are pretty much all metal.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know you want to help, but it´s all rather worrying
I´m hoping to speak to Roger sometime today or tomorrow and I´ll pass all this info on to him, he can talk to Matthias and the insurance company. 

How would that work, sending it back to the UK and Autotrail, probably be 2 years before I got it back. You have to be patient like I have to be.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll ask again, is the door and the side physically damaged.? it makes a massive difference to if it can be repaired at all in Germany.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'll ask again, is the door and the side physically damaged.? it makes a massive difference to if it can be repaired at all in Germany.


Oh so sorry dear one, yes the door and frame are distorted the complete door including the flyscreen cost. £4,242.12p the same with the gas door and the hatch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bloody heck, not cheap.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But I am not paying, it´s not the price that´s the worry its getting the stuff here, before the B sh!t it would have been relatively simple.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I know you want to help, but it´s all rather worrying
> I´m hoping to speak to Roger sometime today or tomorrow and I´ll pass all this info on to him, he can talk to Matthias and the insurance company.
> 
> How would that work, sending it back to the UK and Autotrail, probably be 2 years before I got it back. You have to be patient like I have to be.


This is what your insurance company should be doing for you. It wouldn't be a massive job for them to have it shipped to the UK. I'll even drive it back for you if you like! No, that's not a joke.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In 10 minutes time I´ll be talking to Roger, I´m going to run that past him and see what he says.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have spoken to Roger, he will make a phone call to my insurance man for me tomorrow.


----------

